# Your cooked breakfast



## falcon123 (Mar 4, 2010)

Thought this fitted better here than under food:-

http://office-humour.co.uk/tags/breakfast/3301/


----------



## Hazel (Mar 4, 2010)

Pure genius!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Caroline (Mar 5, 2010)

There's life in my breakfast and breakfast in my life!


----------



## Caroline (Mar 5, 2010)

I keep coming back to have a look at this, it's very clever, and my bacon and eggs wont ever be the same again!


----------

